
Book club for startup founders, tech pioneers, and indie makers - doomhammer
https://thestartupbook.club
======
masonic
The fact that you are using affiliate links should be disclosed _before_ the
"Buy" button is clicked.

~~~
doomhammer
It's not my club, I'm just sharing the link.

Though from what I saw there is an information that the site uses affiliate
links?

